# The power of the mind



## Sean K (16 November 2007)

Dear all,

There has been quite a few threads over the past year or so about God, and religion, and prayer, and belief, and Ben Cousins, and brain capacity, etc, and I though a new discussion on what the human brain might be capable of might be appropriate. 

This is a pretty broard subject of course, so it might sway in any direction.

I'm only going to open it up right now, and not add anything until I have a more specific topic of discussion to add.

I hope the rationalist/humanists will be all over it, and we come to some fantastic ideas about the how and why we are.


----------



## doctorj (16 November 2007)

Woah, you didn't just buy a copy of 'The Secret' or something did you?


----------



## surfingman (16 November 2007)

doctorj said:


> Woah, you didn't just buy a copy of 'The Secret' or something did you?




A different movie from Star Wars series has been on TV Saturday nights for the last few weeks..


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 November 2007)

this from "videos with message"...
this one proves that the brain is bludy powerful - hauntingly powerful in fact (in this case anyway) 
(this is bound to be a youtube by now) 

I think this story is one of the ones that I have a problem with - very difficult to explain - sits outside my understanding / philosophy etc 

you have wysiwyg to thank for this post 
as just "posted" on channel 9's "60 minutes" 
http://video.stumbleupon.com/#p=i85su1w6uz The Boy With The Incredible Brain 

autistic savants (Daniel Tammet) 
this man's a genius in his own way. 
recites "pi" to heaps of decimal places ( goes on for hours - way beyond the computer lol)

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/savant
sa·vant (sā-vÃ¤nt') Pronunciation Key n. 
1. A learned person; a scholar. 
2. An idiot savant. 

au·tism Pronunciation Key - noun 
1. Psychiatry. a pervasive developmental disorder of children, characterized by impaired communication, excessive rigidity, and emotional detachment. 
2. a tendency to view life in terms of one's own needs and desires.


----------



## Sean K (16 November 2007)

doctorj said:


> Woah, you didn't just buy a copy of 'The Secret' or something did you?



Yep, something equivalent about 20 years ago, and it hasn't got me anywhere. 

I believe more in the mind than anything celestial or extraterrestrial. 

Very happy for some Space Being to leap into my head right now, but I think there's more to be gained from enhancing the brain. 

Also, I look forward to understanding the total CRAP that the brain sends us, which is totally duff.


----------



## doctorj (16 November 2007)

kennas said:


> On the other hand, I look forward to understanding the total CRAP that the brain send us, which is totally duff.



That's just the drugs


----------



## Sean K (16 November 2007)

doctorj said:


> That's just the drugs



LOL. 

The Shaman I went to last weekend would absolutlely totally agree....


----------



## Sean K (16 November 2007)

kennas said:


> LOL.
> 
> The Shaman I went to last weekend would absolutlely totally agree....



I should add, that I've concluded the 'Shaman' was more Zen Psychoanalysts than Nature Spirit Man....

That's another story though.


----------



## Julia (16 November 2007)

Great topic, Kennas.

Many people have claimed that they have recovered from cancer e.g. (substitute many other diseases) by visualising their bodies as healthy and 'thinking the disease' away.
A couple of weeks ago on a Radio National programme there was a discussion about the results of a longitudinal study with a validly large number of people where half of them employed the above positive thinking method and the other half didn't.  There was no difference between the two groups in the outcome.  

Perhaps it depends on the disease?
With some psychological disorders, e.g. cognitive behaviour therapy etc can be very effective.


----------



## jtb (16 November 2007)

kennas said:


> Also, I look forward to understanding the total CRAP that the brain sends us, which is totally duff.




Great call K,

As I touched on in 2020's Evolution thread, starting to look into and experimenting a little with the powers/facilities of the mind was an epiphany for me.
After reading a wide range of stuff from Steiner to Jung and trying to slow my brain down with a lot of eastern type ZEN stuff. I came to the belief that the animal side of our brain which dominates our waking state (keeps us alive etc) is the source of the CRAP that you so eloquently describe (some philosophies call this the Ego).
Have you noticed how the brain demands stimulation/detests peace and quiet/bombards you with noise all the time? 

Having suffered from tremendous nightmares (every night) from first memory (Mum reckons they started straight after my Dad died- so I was 18 months old) until about 9 or 10 yo (I still don't sleep very well), as a young adult I found it interesting the way the mind can reduce you to state of paralysis purely through focussing on negatives? 
Particularly in the early hours
I learnt numerous tricks to wake myself up from these paralysing nightmares and came to use the same methods to take back control of my mind (when the ego would try to prevent me) while meditating on a problem or just trying to clear my mind.

I came to picture this animal side of the brain as the the little red devil that used to sit on Donald Ducks shoulder  (if you were a disney cartoon fan) with the spiritual side of the mind (the magical side that allows three year old children to play Beethhoven from ear, having never learnt music etc) being the little white angel sitting on his other shoulder

I think people get caught up with the image/name GOD etc (a result of the animal side of the brain imo).
Personally I think the evidence is overwhelming regarding a higher consciousness/ability, for want of a better descriptor, that humans around the globe regularly tap into to.

Why do we have to call it something and then go to war over it?
We should revel in it.
If we don't want to revel in it then we should ignore it- either way it should be a personal - private thing.

Unfortunately as everything has an opposite equal and day can't arrive without night.If as people we aren't strong enough (or fail to see, for what it is) to dominate the animal side of our brain- then we descend into the incomprehensible states of debauchery, cruelty, irrationality etc that unfortunately accompany/eclipse the wondrous miracles that we also achieve.

As you say, you believe in the mind as opposed to celestials / extra-terrestrials. 
Mind is your god.
Me too (although beer put up a very strong case)
We can choose to venture to higher ground or lower.

Will we be guided by God or the Devil to end up in Heaven or Hell.
Its all just different names for the same thing imo

Through meditation I ventured far enough to realise I wasn't prepared to go any further just yet (too freaky), but if your that way inclined there is a mountain of empirical studies on ESP/Hypnosis topics which I found absolutely mindblowing.

Unfortunately the news media seem more focussed on whether Britney Spears has any undies on
More evidence of the Ego keeping us where it wants us

Onwards and upwards


----------



## Sean K (16 November 2007)

jtb said:


> Great call K,
> 
> As I touched on in 2020's Evolution thread, starting to look into and experimenting a little with the powers/facilities of the mind was an epiphany for me.......
> 
> ...



Look forward to a beer with you next time in Australia...


----------



## Sean K (16 November 2007)

Julia said:


> Great topic, Kennas.
> 
> Many people have claimed that they have recovered from cancer e.g. (substitute many other diseases) by visualising their bodies as healthy and 'thinking the disease' away.
> A couple of weeks ago on a Radio National programme there was a discussion about the results of a longitudinal study with a validly large number of people where half of them employed the above positive thinking method and the other half didn't.  There was no difference between the two groups in the outcome.
> ...



Not sure where you're headed with this Julia?

Does believing that you have control over your body work, or not, IYO? 

Or, is it belief in something outerworldly that you will be cured most important?

Or, are their certain diseases that have no direct connection to 'religion' or 'belief', and therefore non religious people can be cured from with logic? 

??


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 November 2007)

kennas said:


> is it belief in something outerworldly that you will be cured most important?



well my answer is that I believe that Britney Spiers doesn't wear nickers, and that she's outwardly worldy. 

did I get it right ? 


PS great post jt - will have to read it twice and reply 'later'.
Hypnosis ! - spot on - straight away you hit the nail on the head.
(even if its more about "the relinquishing of power by one mind to another" etc)

A friend went to a hypnotist re his smoking - now , every time he looks at the end of a cigarette, he sees maggots crawling out of it  - that's completely cured him !


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 November 2007)

kennas said:


> Not sure where you're headed with this Julia?
> 
> Does believing that you have control over your body work, or not, IYO?
> 
> ...



kennas - here's a website on Dr Ian Gawler - who meditated himself out of bone cancer.. 



> Ian holds a degree in Veterinary Science and a Masters in Counselling. *In 1987 he was awarded the Order of Australia Medal for his services to the community. He is on the Advisory Board for the Australasian Integrative Medical Assocn*



http://www.thehouseofoojah.com/audi...ion-beginners-guide-ian-gawler-audiobook.html



> Dr Ian Gawler OAM is one of Australia’s most experienced and respected authorities on mind/body medicine and meditation. *Also, Ian is well known as an advocate of self-help techniques *and a healthy lifestyle.
> 
> *A long-term cancer survivor, he was diagnosed with bone cancer and his right leg was amputated in 1975. However, the disease recurred later that year. Drawing upon a truly integrated approach, Ian was fortunate to experience a remarkable recovery.*
> 
> ...


----------



## noirua (16 November 2007)

Julia said:


> Great topic, Kennas.
> 
> Many people have claimed that they have recovered from cancer e.g. (substitute many other diseases) by visualising their bodies as healthy and 'thinking the disease' away.
> A couple of weeks ago on a Radio National programme there was a discussion about the results of a longitudinal study with a validly large number of people where half of them employed the above positive thinking method and the other half didn't.  There was no difference between the two groups in the outcome.
> ...




Interesting. I remember reading an obituary about a Minister in the Indian Government at the time of Independance, about 1947, who had stomach cancer and was only given a short time to live.
It said that he drank his own urine, two cups per day, every day from then onwards. He died at the age of 99.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urine_therapy

What has this got to do with "power of the mind". In my view it takes power of the mind to drink your own urine for over 50 years.


----------



## IFocus (16 November 2007)

Went to a "use your brain to fix every thing" seminar about 5 years ago the purpose was about working on my trading psychology.

Taught how to develop brain tools to fix stuff from head aches to what ever while in the alpha state. 

Went in a cynic came out converted, it actually worked at least for me, the whole thing made sense if you accepted the brain controlled at some level all the functions within your body. 

If this is so then surely it’s the solution to fixing every thing,  you just need to know how to direct it.

Did other stuff that was way out there that also appeared to work but it was a bit too voodoo for me.

Focus


----------



## Timmy (16 November 2007)

Can a wall be knocked down with the power of the mind ... this guy keeps trying


----------



## tech/a (16 November 2007)

*and Ben Cousins, and brain capacity,*

In the one sentence---thought that was funny!


----------



## Julia (16 November 2007)

kennas said:


> Not sure where you're headed with this Julia?
> 
> Does believing that you have control over your body work, or not, IYO?
> 
> ...



No, I'm not sure either, Kennas.  I wasn't really putting forward a personal point of view, just reporting (a) result of a study into cancer cures,and (b) saying that I know of many instances where cbt has been effective.

I don't think I'd find it possible to believe that any thinking process would successfully eradicate a physiological disease like cancer, but I'm not sure so am interested to hear what others think about this.

Personally I absolutely believe I can and do alter my own mental state by changing my thinking.  Nothing new or radical about that.  But I don't believe I can write the next Booker winning novel just by telling myself I can.
See?  So many difficult levels of believing in something.

Do we have to involve religion in curing disease/disorders?  Of course not.
Logic:  yes, isn't this what's involved in changing our thinking?  
Some of us focus on what's wrong with our lives and others on what's right.
Just changing that focus can make a huge difference in how we perceive our level of happiness.

But don't take any notice of me.  When I was checking some books out of the library a few days ago, the librarian said "Have you lost your library card?"
I thought "how silly is she - she has it in her hand".  Said "no, I've just given it to you".  She smiled kindly and showed me that I'd given her my Driver's Licence".   Ah, the ageing brain.


----------



## Timmy (16 November 2007)

tech/a said:


> *and Ben Cousins, and brain capacity,*
> 
> In the one sentence---thought that was funny!




You're terrible Muriel


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 November 2007)

Timmy said:


> Can a wall be knocked down with the power of the mind ?



... One of Kurt Vonnegut's quotes ... 
http://www.quotationspage.com/quotes/Kurt_Vonnegut/



> Quote:
> Those who believe in telekinetics, raise my hand
> Kurt Vonnegut




You get the impression that Kurt didn't have much time for this stuff


----------



## jtb (26 November 2007)

kennas said:


> Look forward to a beer with you next time in Australia...




Look forward to it mate, got just the spot.
Hope your an ale man

Bring your shaman

2020,

Did you look into 'Cayce'?

Front page of the 'New York Times' is pretty cool imo. Why don't we hear about this stuff??????????????

Uri Geller is also an interesting case (ignoring the clock stopping and spoon bending stuff) theres a witnessed account floating around (can't remember where I read it , biography or something) where he went to sleep at home in in New York and woke up in a friends house in California (east coast to west coast) a couple of hours later...................
I love that sort of stuff


----------



## moneymajix (27 November 2007)

I thought about the mind. Then the body, then the spirit.


----------



## Wysiwyg (4 February 2008)

Timmy said:


> Can a wall be knocked down with the power of the mind ... this guy keeps trying





There is a guy in the `human potential movement` that reckons he can go through walls ... believe what you will or won`t.



> After years of trying, the veil between this world and the next lifted. At first, the walls in my home started to morph from solid to fluid, and then *I saw the eternity of creation beyond the concreteness of our earthly **existence*. Naturally, I wondered if I was imagining it all. But others close to me began to see the same phenomena, and after a hundred such experiences, I started to become more and more convinced. Then, one day, in August 2000, in New Orleans, I went through the wall of a hotel. After that I had no more doubts.
> 
> I’m not quite sure how I did it. I wasn’t intending to go through the wall. At first, it morphed from solid to hazy, then it went soapy looking and I suddenly found myself pulled through to the other side. I thought I had been gone only a few minutes, but once I got back to my room I realized the bedside clock had ticked through 50 minutes of Earth time. There is no real time, of course, beyond the Earth plane””everything is eternal. So are you. Eternity, it seems, is what exists between atoms and molecules.




Ive read his books and he does have an advanced understanding of M.E.S.T. Definately pushes the realm of sensory perception and fringes on the nutter though he did show me a door to a different way of thinking (well more mysteries anyway) which altered my perception of and reaction to life.
Another goodly book by a different author is Pull Your Own Strings. The Book brings you to a realisation that everyday in every way imaginable someone is or is trying to pull our strings.
Break free by standing up for your right to exist, listening to your thoughts(are they mine or someone elses) and respecting the people that do `pull their own strings`.


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 February 2008)

With our mind, through words, we plan the future as we would like it to be.Determination is how these plans come to reality so it could be said that mind power is this level of determination we have.Every day there is a psychological battle taking place.Firstly the psychological battle within, getting up, food, work, money.Then there is the battle of wills between each other, the people we come into contact with.

This year we see the ultimate in determintion with the Olympic Games.The humans that reach beyond the average have a determination to be the best, or compete with the best.

What is your level of determination?


----------



## imaginator (24 February 2008)

Kennas,

Read books such as 

Think and Grow Rich (Napoleon Hill)
POwer of Subconscious Mind (Joseph Murphy)
How To Make ESP Work For You (and old book from the 1960s by Harold Sherman)

You will be convinced about the power of mind. I've been studying this subject since I was 18, and have derived many benefits from it. 

Slowly, the subject will invariably trail into spirituality. As Ernest Holmes said "Psychology always leads to spirituality".

Then you should read books such as The Secret. But the Secret is still very shallow and they copied ideas from Jerry and Esther Hicks, so try:

Ask And It Is Given (Esther Hicks)
Power of Emotions (Esther Hicks)
Law of Attraction (Esther Hicks)
The Neville Reader (Neville Goddard)
Science of Mind (Ernest Holmes)
etc


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 February 2008)

lol - and after that, kennas, read the encyclopaedia brittanica 

(ps Imaginator - you're allowed to give away some tips - as well as the reference library)


----------



## Sean K (24 February 2008)

imaginator said:


> Kennas,
> 
> Read books such as ....
> 
> etc



Cheers, on the list. Reading something about the 'soul' at the moment, whatever that is. I tend to think it's your personality, moreso than your 'inner being' trapped somewhere in your chest cavity. So, the 'soul' perhaps, is the mind. Trying to bend spoons with it right now, but not having much luck....


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 February 2008)

kennas said:


> Cheers, on the list. Reading something about the 'soul' at the moment, whatever that is. I tend to think it's your personality, moreso than your 'inner being' trapped somewhere in your chest cavity. So, the 'soul' perhaps, is the mind. Trying to bend spoons with it right now, but not having much luck....




:topic -  but speaking of "soul" ...  and personality I guess... 

I knew an old bloke - retired radiologist in a country town - became a lay preacher - used to give us religious instruction at school.    
I remember him saying "I used to check and double check the Xrays of people alive and dead - there was no difference that I could see." 

Also this excerpt from the Eulogy for Douglas Adams (by Dawkins) - lol - the first sentence is kinda amusing - (Adams writes in such delightfully simple words - all ala Hitchhiker's Guide etc)


----------



## Julia (24 February 2008)

One of the best books I've read in this area is:

"Learned Optimism" by Dr Martin Seligman.  Dr Seligman is a psychologist with many years of experience in using thought to determine our outcomes.

There's a bewildering array of books available on this general subject, many of which fall into the category of really rubbishy 'pop psychology'.

However, if they work for some people, then I guess that's fine.


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 February 2008)

http://www.psychic-experiences.com/real-psychic-story.php?story=471



> Another one, which I only discovered 2 nights ago, was remote viewing (being able to see things beyond normal human eye) If anyone can give me more examples of this, please let me know. I found I had this ability, because my parents had gone out. I was home alone and I only had my dog to keep me company. I spent most of the night in my bedroom, but I got thirsty and went downstairs to get a drink, when I saw a woman washing her hands in the sink. I said to her, frightened "What are you doing in here?" It appeared she did not hear me. I said it again and she turned around, but not to talk to me but to walk up the stairs. When she did turn around, I realized it was the previous owners of the house. I knew that it wasn't a ghost, because I know her son from my school, so I knew she couldn't have passed. Also, on the same night, it was a full moon. I went outside in the garden because my dog was barking at the door to do so. So, I was standing there, looking up at the moon. I looked at my dog, and then looked back up and realized that there was a tree in front of this full moon. The next day, I asked a few people on here if this was remote viewing after reading someone else's story about it. I gave them these examples, plus an extra one. It turned out all 3 of these were Remote Viewing.




I would be fascinated to know what a shrink would make of all this


----------



## imaginator (25 February 2008)

kennas said:


> Cheers, on the list. Reading something about the 'soul' at the moment, whatever that is. I tend to think it's your personality, moreso than your 'inner being' trapped somewhere in your chest cavity. So, the 'soul' perhaps, is the mind. Trying to bend spoons with it right now, but not having much luck....




bend spoons? good luck! 

I tried meditation and Silva Mind Control many years ago. A that time while I was sitll in uni, I had lots of free time to practise. Anyway, one day I achieved an Out of Body Experience after I suggested to my mind to achieve that 2 weeks before that.

Another time after a deep meditation, I could deliberately predict the numbers of a Powerball draw on tv. When the wheels were spinning, I just closed my eyes and a number will randomly appear behind my inner vision. I guessed about 4 numbers correct in a sequence!


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 February 2008)

imaginator said:


> I guessed about 4 numbers correct in a sequence!




:topic 
lol - a buddhist monk shook out my lucky number for me once - 23.

to this day, If I go to a roulette wheel (seriously rare) - I always take number 23 (with or without its neighbours)


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 March 2008)

imaginator said:


> Hi no we cannot mentally force someone to do something. You cannot force someone to give you money, their house etc. But usually the intention is very important. Your higher self almost always disallows you to use such influence for lesser purposes. It is your inner conscience guiding you.
> 
> But if your conscience is good behind the intent, then coupled with the right method you can.... have an outcome you desire.



No sure I'm allowed to reply to a post on a different thread ... 
this one from "is there a God" thread.

Imaginator 
My reply would be that if you really concentrate, you can affect those things where you have some physical influence - like throwing a dart etc.  Maybe even the outcome of a discussion on a salary negotiation - maybe your confidence had an influence on the other negotiator.

But as for "the other stuff" ? - I'm with Kurt Vonnegut  - "any one who believes in telekinetics, raise my hand".

Back to the concentration thing.  Many years ago, I read Adam Smith's book, "Powers of the Mind".    To try to quantify this concentration thing,  I used to concentrate like hell on an imagined path of a dart between my hand and a darts board.  Then I'd count the number of darts it would take to go round the board (1 - 20).  Let's say 60 darts to go round the board.  ( ok some people can go round the board in doubles in 60 darts lol). 

I'd try it after reading a book - tired, fresh etc etc.
I'd try it after meditating - or after having a few beers - Gotta funny feeling both were equally influential in the outcome lol.  

PS not dissimilar to a golfer imagining a cotton thread through the grass on a putting green 

Conclusion - there wasn't one  

maybe "when you're hot you're hot and when you're not you're not " - but almost bludy random lol. 

also that I enjoyed meditating - lowers your breathing by 60 or 80% or whatever - even your heartrate 

PS come to think of it, I think best results around the darts board were after a good sweat jogging. - like the Spartans used to say - we should sweat once a day


----------



## jtb (4 March 2008)

imaginator said:


> bend spoons? good luck!
> 
> Another time after a deep meditation, I could deliberately predict the numbers of a Powerball draw on tv. When the wheels were spinning, I just closed my eyes and a number will randomly appear behind my inner vision. I guessed about 4 numbers correct in a sequence!




Hey zen dudes,

If I've mentioned this before please disregard, but when I was going through my mindblowing stage I tried exactly the same thing (don't we all) and got 4 numbers , missed two by one (said 27 instead of 28) and the supplementary by one

I think I was more surprised than anyone.

Once correctly called 62 tosses of a 20c piece (heads/tails) actually got bored with it much to the onlookers bemusement.

However I think Kenna's shaman had slipped something into my rollie.............

Whatyousee,

In regard to darts, its a bit like listening to Hendrix or 'Zep, an alert mind will only cause you to miss the groove.
Have one more beer than you think you need and then it will come, all feel imo.
For 60 darts you'd want to go around the board twice finishing on the bull and take out two low flying parrots for tea


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 March 2008)

jtb said:


> Hey zen dudes,.....
> 
> For 60 darts you'd want to go around the board twice finishing on the bull and take out two low flying parrots for tea



crikey 
I forgot to mention I had a blindfold on 

(and only the triples counted  )

PS - you know that blind people play darts don't you!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/ouch/features/crossan_darts.shtml
http://geoffandwen.com/Blind/newsarticle.asp?u_id=14295


> A BLIND darts player who "defied logic" with his amazing skills has died.
> 
> John Westwood, aged 59, of Pensnett, had lost the sight in one eye and was partially sighted in the other.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 March 2008)

jtb said:


> For 60 darts you'd want to go around the board twice finishing on the bull and take out two low flying parrots for tea



hey jtb 
:topic...
I lived in a ground floor flat in HK for a while - 
woke up one night and felt my ear was wet (with blood) - then a rat jumped off the bed .. hid behind the fridge.
I used to play in a darts team .. so I grabbed the new set of tungstens, shook the fridge,  and the rat took off for the door. 

I threw the dart and pinned him - by the back leg to the floor - as he was getting under the door.  Probably 10 metres (ok 5 metres lol) - one of my luckier shots - as you say - when you're concentrating least 

So I grabbed a shoe, slowly opened the door with a view to clouting the damned thing. ....
and he took off as soon as the door bent the dart out of the floor. 

... but with dart still dangling from his leg.

And I never saw rat or dart again. 

PS couldn't afford new set of tungstens , so I just had to  improve to the point where I could beat people with 2 darts to their three.


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 March 2008)

jtb said:


> Hey zen dudes,
> 
> 1......Once correctly called 62 tosses of a 20c piece (heads/tails) actually got bored with it much to the onlookers bemusement.
> 
> ...



jtb...
1. you're wasting your time on the stock market m8 - you could retire after a run like that at the two-up 

2. the idea of "unalert" being better than "alert" is an interesting one...
almost like the old Jedi saying "may the force be with you".

Or the kid learning to ride a bike - should not think about the detail of what he's doing. 

and especially he should not look at what he wants to avoid  - just look to where he wants to go.   

I remember my son learning to ride, (4 year old whatever) - there was a giant grassy field with one little tree (which always took his attention).  He would hit that tree every flamin time lol .  When I told him the problem was that he was looking at the tree - he'd tell me - "No daddy - Jesus made me do it!"  

PS I'm told that after the last Census, that enough people claimed to be followers of "Jedi Knight" cult, that it is now a formal religion in Australia .   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jedi


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 March 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> PS I'm told that after the last Census, that enough people claimed to be followers of "Jedi Knight" cult, that it is now a formal religion in Australia .   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jedi




oops - not a formal religion - "But the Australian Bureau of Statistics said it would be categorised as "not defined"". 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/2218456.stm


> *More than 70,000 people in Australia have declared that they are followers of the Jedi faith,* the religion created by the Star Wars films.
> A recent census found that one in 270 respondents - or 0.37% of the population - say they believe in "the force", an energy field that gives Jedi Knights like Luke Skywalker their power in the films.
> 
> Most of the 70,509 people who wrote Jedi on their census forms were suspected to have done so in response to an e-mail encouraging all Star Wars fans to get it recognised as an official religion.
> ...




questionnaire  (questionairre?):-


> ideally, your lightsaber would be:
> double-ended and just as red as my face
> simple, blue, and effective
> purple, for no other reason than it's as bad-ass as can be
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 March 2008)

Just received this email
sorry imaginator -   I have very little confidence in this stuff (unless one is very open to 'auto-suggestion' or whatever).  Then again I might be misquoting you to suggest you'd go along with it. 


> GIVE IT A TRY, LETS  SEE WHAT HAPPENS!
> Dr Seuss
> 
> The last time  I did this it worked for me too. I wished for a baby, and you all know what  happened ( approx. 2 months later). I had to give this a shot..
> ...


----------



## Wysiwyg (14 March 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Just received this email
> sorry imaginator -   I have very little confidence in this stuff (unless one is very open to 'auto-suggestion' or whatever).  Then again I might be misquoting you to suggest you'd go along with it.





this bit at the end sounds like blackmail.



> Send this to 10 people within the hour you read this.
> If you do, your wish will come true. If you don't, it will become the opposite.




Hustling is on the increase nowadays so be wary all.


----------



## imaginator (26 March 2008)

taking about this, has anyone used their mind power to make a stock go up or down?

My friend did it once, the stock was going sideways betweeh $3.5 - 4.5 for months, then after i taught him about mind power and imagination, he said few days later he tried it onto that stock to make it go down, so he could buy it cheap. It went down to like $2.1! Alas he still didnt buy it.


----------



## metric (26 March 2008)

tin foil hat; check...
crystal balls; check, check, mmm check, check
magic wand; check;
write note to universe; check

ok, we're ready. CNP @ 50c by tomorrow afternoon.....


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 March 2008)

imaginator said:


> taking about this, has anyone used their mind power to *make* a stock go up or down?





If there was only one participant then you could get the price to move where ever but the reality is there are many many minds deciding on what to do with their shares and when the majority decide and move then that is how it`s done.

ps ... if you are a director of an oil company (eg. one person) then an announcment of a plug and abandon would bring about a move down.Is this what you mean or is it a silent thought or whisper your friend had.


----------



## IFocus (26 March 2008)

metric said:


> tin foil hat; check...
> crystal balls; check, check, mmm check, check
> magic wand; check;
> write note to universe; check
> ...





LOLROFL that really cracked me up thanks metric


----------



## metric (28 March 2008)

metric said:


> tin foil hat; check...
> crystal balls; check, check, mmm check, check
> magic wand; check;
> write note to universe; check
> ...




its friday, a day late, but centro is moving, time is 10:20, and centro has had some good news. the share price at time of writing is 30c. up 7 cents from sending of letter to universe.

perhaps the mail to the universe was a bit slow (probably AU post!). will the universe take centro to 50c by closing?


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 March 2008)

metric said:


> its friday, a day late, but centro is moving, time is 10:20, and centro has had some good news. the share price at time of writing is 30c. up 7 cents from sending of letter to universe.
> 
> perhaps the mail to the universe was a bit slow (probably AU post!). will the universe take centro to 50c by closing?




CNP 28.5 close I notice. 
not holding your mouth right metric.  

PS I recall Peter Ustinov explaining an acting trick -  when he was told to look like he was concentrating - or afraid etc 
and that was to clamp the cheeks of his ass tightly together lol.  
try that - maybe you'll get your 50c on Monday.


----------



## metric (29 March 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> clamp the cheeks of his ass tightly together lol.




thats funny. actually, due to my dietry change recently, the opposite is quite the case.

and in defence of power of the mind......



> Begin it now - Goethe
> 
> "Until one is committed, there is hesitancy, the chance to draw back, always ineffectiveness.. The moment one definitely commits oneself, then Providence moves too. All sorts of things occur to help one that would never have otherwise occurred... Whatever you can do, or dream you can, begin it. Boldness has genius, power, and magic in it. Begin it now."


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 March 2008)

metric said:


> Until one is committed, there is hesitancy, the chance to draw back, always ineffectiveness......



like Montgomerie m8
first thing we do gentlemen?
rip up the plans for the retreat !  


PS ... then there are those times when you're sure you've been there before ! - like the Battle of Hastings etc


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 March 2008)

Speaking of indecision 

...
The second one is based on something I heard on the radio ...
I call it  "Combatting Reptile Disfunction"


----------



## metric (29 March 2008)

lol. 

im gunna watch a movie. night all.


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 March 2008)

Some quotes by Woody Allen - of varying relevance to thread , but what the heck. :-



> "If only God would give me some clear sign!  Like making a large deposit in my name in a Swiss bank.
> 
> "More than any other time in history, mankind faces a crossroads.  One path leads to despair and utter hopelessness.  The other, to total extinction.  Let us pray we have the wisdom to choose correctly."
> 
> ...


----------



## Wysiwyg (5 July 2008)

There was a movie i watched a while back called Dark City (1998) in which a city  resets at midnight by the `Strangers` programming the people through implants and psychokinesis (the power to influence space, time, matter and energy).


> `Strangers` are endangered alien parasites with a collective consciousness who are experimenting on humans to analyze the nature versus nurture concept of their human hosts in order to survive.




The population under experiment are unconscious to what is happening except for one person who retains his ability to think for himself.

-----------
Psychokinesis abbreviated as PK, as i have just been reading, is rejected by scientists and there is obscure evidence of it being a reality.What is believed can be conceived, so it maybe possible.Although I think if anyone says they can do it they probably have `illusory correlation`.A bit like the phone ringing when you think of that person or your worst enemy having a nasty accident.You thought about it and it happened.
At the moment for most of us it is still the old fashioned way of physically moving things.

Nioka told us about the experience he had with his car breaking down near a friends place as his friend was nearing death.

I know that we can transfer our thoughts a long way (through other people) without direct communication at an  inaudible or subconscious level.I know of people that can influence others without them knowing they are being influenced.Like a mild hypnosis we can see that in a lowered conscious state humans will do what they are commanded.I have observed this.Probably a parlour trick but it does happen.

Here is some Nina Kulagina for the skeptics.



ps Don`t worry folks, I`m on the goodies side.


----------



## nesta3 (14 October 2009)

Hypnosis!!!

I just read that a hynotist can improve your trading performance... 

I wonder if they can help me pick the Melbourne cup winner, cos I'll be definitely reading the form guide, but they will make me see something that I cannot... maybe it's in my sub conscious mind


----------



## Wysiwyg (14 October 2009)

nesta3 said:


> Hypnosis!!!
> 
> I just read that a hynotist can improve your trading performance...
> 
> I wonder if they can help me pick the Melbourne cup winner, cos I'll be definitely reading the form guide, but they will make me see something that I cannot... maybe it's in my sub conscious mind




Horse race results are decided before the race is run. The jockey rides the horse to a position. If you listen closely you will hear what the outcome will be before the race is run because you have human beings making decisions, not  the fastest horse in the race winning.


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 December 2009)

Gurdjieff noted that most people are in a 'hypnotic waking sleep'. This leads to large numbers of humans being manipulated and controlled. Words being the tool that the 'more awake' use to manipulate.  How do we know our thoughts and actions are our own? 
Unconscious repetition is a sign you are being manipulated and the low conscious people are most susceptible to this contagion.


----------

